# I feel terrible and gutted



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I have had to take my dog to a rspca rescue centre today ive had her 6 yrs i love her to bits and we have been through a lot together but my missus just does not want her in the house anymore we have a 1 year old son and my dog STELLA was getting gel around him and seemed to be doing things out of spite like scratching doors and things and on new years day when we were having our tea she went in my older sons room and ate a full tin of celebrations in the wrappers and the next day she was sick and sh*t (runny) all over the house well this was the final straw she went fcukin mad and said she has to go. will she miss me and think why has he abandoned me or am i putting human emotions on my dog. does anyone know how well they are looked after in these rspca places the lady seamed nice enough but she said i won't lie to you staffies are hard to rehome they have a bad reputation. fcuk knows why they are the nicest most placid dogs you could come across untill you get some d*ck head chav that trains it to be nasty and agressive the dog just wants to please its owner so if it thinks you want it to be aggressive then thats what it will be


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmm i wouldnt have gotten rid of her tbh mate, that dog will love you forever chances are your mrs wont haha! nah all jokes aside i feel your pain have been around similar things, was there no way at all you could have worked somthing out? like a kennel in the garden or somthing?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I might be speaking out of turn here but I would rather get rid of the wife. If that dog means so much to you then pick him up and take him home. He or she is a faithful companion for life, so the dog has been annoying, is that a reason to say goodbye?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I really like staffies and there are two in the gym where I train, everyone loves them and plays with them and they have wonderful naughty little characters, but very loving too....she will be okay, she'll be fed and watered and someone will play with her. She will miss you cos she's been with you for 6 years, no point in thinking she won't...but she will be alright...honestly, I work sometimes in the local rspca, just helping out for free, and although they can't give personal servies to all the dogs there are plenty of peeps who go in and play with them etc, which is what I do cos I can't have a dog..they will take care of her.....take care dude...


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i feel for u mate, would be gutted if i had to give up my jack russel


----------



## bigjimderry (Sep 11, 2012)

you understand that if no one take that dog within a week, them cvnts will kill it?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

bigjimderry said:


> you understand that if no one take that dog within a week, them cvnts will kill it?


What a w4nker!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

bigjimderry said:


> you understand that if no one take that dog within a week, them cvnts will kill it?


Don't talk sh1t if that was the case they would have no dogs in there! There's no way that the dogs would have a week to live that's just plain bullsh1t your talking right there


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Tell her to move out get the dog bk


----------



## bigjimderry (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2254729/RSPCA-destroys-HALF-animals-rescues--thousands-completely-healthy.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2255387/Man-tries-reclaim-pet-dog-rescue-centre-weeks-leaving-told-PUT-DOWN.html

http://www.animalequality.net/news/killing-10-healthy-german-shepherd-dogs-provokes-backlash-against-rspca-uk

you believe what you want sugar tits, this is what i found in 20secs on google. if you think the rspca give a fuk about you or you pets then more fool you.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

It would take a bit more than some scratching and eating a tin of celebrations for me to get rid of a dog that I've had for 6 years

Not being funny mate but your mrs needs to lighten up a bit


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dont feel bad mate, sure they will look after the dog. unless no one wants it and they end up killing it in a humane way obviously


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I think the problem is that the poor dog is at least 6yrs old.

Not many people want an older dog.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You should have tried to re home it on here mate, plenty of people have done it successfully


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

bigjimderry said:


> you understand that if no one take that dog within a week, them cvnts will kill it?


You idiot


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Horrible situation mate, couldn't imagine giving up my dog. I have heard good and bad things about RSPCA.

I'd tell the mrs to get to **** tbh, but that's just me. I see my dog much as part of the family as she is lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

How long have you been with your missus dude? Less than 6 years?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Couldn't part with my cats. Is your missus just worried about the mess or if she worried the dog might do something to your kid? If I were you I would just keep in contact with the RSPCA to make sure your dog is re-homed ok...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

after 6 years that dogs as good as family. if anything you should`ve found a new and suitable home for her urself


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

bigjimderry said:


> you understand that if no one take that dog within a week, them cvnts will kill it?


What a tool you are mate i can tell what kind of bloke you are just from your avi. Tool

To the OP i understand mate id be gutted if i had to give my husky up and iv only had him 2 years. But we had a staffie when my little brother was born i was only about 5 at the time and the dog was like a guard dog to my brother sitting beside his cot wasnt jelouse in the least but yours has shown them signs and the last thing youd want is for the young un to grab the dog and it turn.

Wouldnt want to be in your position at all feel for you mate


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mojo-jojo said:


> It would take a bit more than some scratching and eating a tin of celebrations for me to get rid of a dog that I've had for 6 years
> 
> Not being funny mate but your mrs needs to lighten up a bit


But on the other hand god forbid it but dogs can get jealousy so what if something truly bad was going to happen then you would never forgive yourself so getting rid of your beloved dog is the best thing in my eyes, sad way to put it but I wouldn't like to take the risk. I'm sorry for you to be in this predicament.


----------



## chandelierman (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a pitbull back in the early 90's,my exwife was very jealous of the attention that i gave it.....she would ask me regular "if it came to it" who would you chose me or "HER".......needless to say i left the mad bitch 6yrs later AND TOOK MY DOG WITH ME :0) My sons girlfriend is also looking to rehome to Staffies........a rescue centre is the very last resort.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

I couldn't do it. My dog comes 1st, but then there is a little kid in the mix here.

I'd try n talk to your missus again if I was you, make sure you say you'll keep them separate, but you don't want to lose the dog. Or get a dog trainer person, behavioural therapist in to sort out the dog.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

get that mexican fella with the mental white teeth to sort it out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bottom line is YOU CAN NOT risk having a jealous dog near a child simple.

God forbid anyhting happened and every fu*ker would be saying " you saw the signs you should have got rid "

Fu*k me no pet is worth a childs safety.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

couldnt you keep it with a muzzle on....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> couldnt you keep it with a muzzle on....


his wife or the dog?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Bottom line is YOU CAN NOT risk having a jealous dog near a child simple.
> 
> God forbid anyhting happened and every fu*ker would be saying " you saw the signs you should have got rid "
> 
> Fu*k me no pet is worth a childs safety.


Totally agree with Milky on this.

I would tell my mrs to fcuk right off if it was just the mess she was moaning about but you have to put the kid first.

Heartbreaking to lose an animal you love but when it is a risk of harming your child its the right thing


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> I have had to take my dog to a rspca rescue centre today ive had her 6 yrs i love her to bits and we have been through a lot together but my missus just does not want her in the house anymore we have a 1 year old son and my dog STELLA was getting gel around him and seemed to be doing things out of spite like scratching doors and things and on new years day when we were having our tea she went in my older sons room and ate a full tin of celebrations in the wrappers and the next day she was sick and sh*t (runny) all over the house well this was the final straw she went fcukin mad and said she has to go. will she miss me and think why has he abandoned me or am i putting human emotions on my dog. does anyone know how well they are looked after in these rspca places the lady seamed nice enough but she said i won't lie to you staffies are hard to rehome they have a bad reputation. fcuk knows why they are the nicest most placid dogs you could come across untill you get some d*ck head chav that trains it to be nasty and agressive the dog just wants to please its owner so if it thinks you want it to be aggressive then thats what it will be


Ah fcuk mate I feel for you, I nearly put mine in a RSPCA place a few months ago because the missus couldn't cope with him, he's a staffie and he's the most lovable dog you could ever wish to meet. He's brilliant with people, children and other dogs.

The woman who I'm seeing now said, bring him down here and I'll look after him while you are at work, she has an American Bull Dog and he got on with her from day one, they get on like a house on fire, when he'd been down there for a few days she said, I think it's better if you let him stay here because Crystal her dog would miss him.

Seeing them sleep and play together makes my day.

As for these RSPCA places I wouldn't take any dog there mate, after 6 weeks if they've not been re-homed they put them to sleep.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I feel for you.

I gave up my boxer,Henry.

Broke me in two.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Bottom line is YOU CAN NOT risk having a jealous dog near a child simple.
> 
> God forbid anyhting happened and every fu*ker would be saying " you saw the signs you should have got rid "
> 
> Fu*k me no pet is worth a childs safety.


I don't think the dog was jealous mate, they attention seek when a young un is about. When my grandkids used to come he used to be a right [email protected], not in a nasty way but take shoes in his box and nibble them. When I took him to the vets for a check up I told her about it, she said he's attention seeking something Staffies are reknown for.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> dont feel bad mate, sure they will look after the dog. unless no one wants it and they end up killing it in a humane way obviously


and it winds up in a tesco burger


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I think the dog deserves another chance, its part of the family and you have to stick by whatever happens.

If you lost your job or the missus became a heroin addict your dog wouldn't walk away, says it all.

Sorry for what you had to do ...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I think the dog deserves another chance, its part of the family and you have to stick by whatever happens.
> 
> If you lost your job or the missus became a heroin addict your dog wouldn't walk away, says it all.
> 
> Sorry for what you had to do ...


Bang on the money :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

No way would I get rid of my dog for anyone,it's not like he dog was being agressive you should of told your missis to fukc off


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

very sad mate, feel for ya. my dog lives at me ex's so get here for a few weeks here and there, p1sses me off but not fair to take her as the boy grew up with the dog and would be very upseting for him


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

definitely wouldn't have got rid on the strength of what you 've told us about her behaviour. as mentioned earlier in the thread she' s just attention seeking as another child would. I' d tell the Mrs where to go.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

No doubt you made the right decision. Maybe you could still try to find a new owner though? try on here as someone suggested


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

and yes, she will be feeling very confused, frightened, and anxious. imagine abandoning a six year old child. pretty much the same.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

unfortunate you had to get rid of your dog, where did you get him from? as a breeder myself i always ask puppy buyers to contact me if they no longer can look after the dog any more for whatever reason.. i will then try and find a home for the dog, or i will take the dog back depending on my circumstances at the time... to be honest any decent breeder would do this, as the last thing they would want is a dog they bred ending up in a rescue center...

personally i would have tried to find a home for the dog myself as putting him in a rescue at this time of year means he may be there for a while, or be put down of they decide he has a bad temperament and he would be to difficult to rehome.

and dont even get me started on the RSPC£.... they are the worst type of cvnts on the planet, weapons grade cvnts in fact and i would rather wipe my arris with a broken bottle than let any dog of mine go to them.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> But his baby would have no face left if he has enough one day, gets too jealous and clamps down on his face. Who cares about his misses. He's protecting his child.


well in that case if he was that concerned about the dogs behavior then the best thing would be to have it put to sleep, giving the dog to a rescue is just passing the buck imo. what happens if the dog then attacks somebody else if it gets re-homed?


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I could never get rid of my dog but i understand your reason for doing it.My parents had a similar situation the german shepherd hid in the kitchen my brother was a baby run round the dog pinned him down my dad caught the dog picked it up and chucked it out the window.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not a dog fan, or animal fan in general, pmsl, but I would hate to have to give up a family pet.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

chilisi said:


> An aggressive dog is totally different from one jealous of it's owner giving someone else attention. Those type dogs aren't a danger to everyone.


the dog goes to a new owner, the same thing happens again... only difference is the dog is no longer a danger to anyone in the OP's house, but the dog is still a danger tio any potential new owners family. do you see my point here? you were talking about a dog clamping down on the op's kids face, if that was even a distinct possibilty then the dog should be put down not passed on to a rescue center for the problem to be dealt with by somebody else.

I am not trying to be a pr1ck here by the way, its just my opinion and i'm not judging the op in any way.. just sharing my views.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

id never be able to get rid of my dog. that poor little bastard will be sat there right now thinking what the **** where is he..... id be back there tomorrow with 2 tins of celebrations for it to eat with or without wrappers. if it **** in my house, so what its my fault for not letting it out.... a dog cant just walk over and be like ' theres the tums r kid, got a bit of a belly ache' or ' open door for us ive got the skittery shiits'. you need to read the signs given. if my dog did a runny **** in my house the first thought would be, why does it have runny ****. not thinking which object to beat the **** out of it with and which rescue center its going to.

having a dog jealous of a baby is only like having a only child for 6 years then gettin a baby , they attention seek.... take it for longer walks, get a foot ball and play with it in the garden, get it more toys.....

when we had just 1 dog and it started the chew the couch, we took it to obedience classes. the first thing they said was its bored.... a 'KONG' sorted that out, never chewed another thing again. then we got another puppy 3 years later, the original dog would go sit on the stairs and look down like a jealous baby then when it got a bit older to go for walk together and do things together they was like we had them both together all along. my mate had a germanshepard for about 4 years and when he had his baby the dog got all stroppy like a little baby and went and sat as far away as possible, even stole the kids toys to burry them, now 3 years on and my mates toddler sits on the german shepards back....

when my each of my dogs died i swear to god i felt like some one had told me my little brother and sister had died.... i used to think about times when ive told the to get lost and **** off when they was pestering me for attention and i was too busy watching tv or something and now thinking about it id give anything just to have that moment with them again.

if i was you i would be back there tomorrow morning before they even open and get that dog back. even a kennel in your back garden as suggested is better than not knowing what kind of **** that dog is going to have with rspca/ homing and rehoming and then maybe rehoming again.

if my house had a garden id even have it!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Might be a nice bit of a story for you mate. When I was little (probs 9 year a go though now) had a fox terrier. Mad as anything, absolutely f*cking stupid. Dad took it too them and they phoned up two weeks later and said they had rehomed him on a farm. They will try there best for it.

Don't listen to the d*cks saying it will be put down. If it is healthy then it won't be.

I couldn't give mine away tbh. I'd actually rather move out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> id never be able to get rid of my dog. that poor little bastard will be sat there right now thinking what the **** where is he..... id be back there tomorrow with 2 tins of celebrations for it to eat with or without wrappers. if it **** in my house, so what its my fault for not letting it out.... a dog cant just walk over and be like ' theres the tums r kid, got a bit of a belly ache' or ' open door for us ive got the skittery shiits'. you need to read the signs given. if my dog did a runny **** in my house the first thought would be, why does it have runny ****. not thinking which object to beat the **** out of it with and which rescue center its going to.
> 
> having a dog jealous of a baby is only like having a only child for 6 years then gettin a baby , they attention seek.... take it for longer walks, get a foot ball and play with it in the garden, get it more toys.....
> 
> ...


Well said mate.

Tell your misses to f*cking do one and GO and get your dog back OP!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

fack me.... i came on here in a good mood now im sat here well'd up thinking about my dogs!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Nidge said:


> Ah fcuk mate I feel for you, I nearly put mine in a RSPCA place a few months ago because the missus couldn't cope with him, he's a staffie and he's the most lovable dog you could ever wish to meet. He's brilliant with people, children and other dogs.
> 
> The woman who I'm seeing now said, bring him down here and I'll look after him while you are at work, she has an American Bull Dog and he got on with her from day one, they get on like a house on fire, when he'd been down there for a few days she said, I think it's better if you let him stay here because Crystal her dog would miss him.
> 
> ...


Actually well glad to hear that mate. Saw your thread a few months a go and felt well upset aha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> fack me.... i came on here in a good mood now im sat here well'd up thinking about my dogs!!


And me mate aha. Feel like crying!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm just the same rascal. my dog is my little boy. giving him up would never be an option.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> And me mate aha. Feel like crying!


ive just had to shut my cutains haha every where i look ive got photos of my dogs, even had a tatto 'sooner or later in life, the things you love you lose' tatto'd in my inner bicep!!

end of the day no matter what any one says they are family.

what happens when your kid gets older and you have another baby and the older kid starts to draw on the walls, ****s the bed and crave your attention NSPCC???


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> ive just had to shut my cutains haha every where i look ive got photos of my dogs, even had a tatto 'sooner or later in life, the things you love you lose' tatto'd in my inner bicep!!
> 
> end of the day no matter what any one says they are family.
> 
> what happens when your kid gets older and you have another baby and the older kid starts to draw on the walls, ****s the bed and crave your attention NSPCC???


It's actually mad mate. Just thinking about it is horrible. I'd be mortified if I was the OP


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> It's actually mad mate. Just thinking about it is horrible. I'd be mortified if I was the OP


im mortifeid FOR the OP. never ever did i expect to be sat in on my own on a friday night crying because UKM haha.....


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd never have done it. if you are worried about the dog being around the kid, just make sure you two as responsible parents ensure they are never left alone together. simples.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> id never be able to get rid of my dog. that poor little bastard will be sat there right now thinking what the **** where is he..... id be back there tomorrow with 2 tins of celebrations for it to eat with or without wrappers. if it **** in my house, so what its my fault for not letting it out.... a dog cant just walk over and be like ' theres the tums r kid, got a bit of a belly ache' or ' open door for us ive got the skittery shiits'. you need to read the signs given. if my dog did a runny **** in my house the first thought would be, why does it have runny ****. not thinking which object to beat the **** out of it with and which rescue center its going to.
> 
> having a dog jealous of a baby is only like having a only child for 6 years then gettin a baby , they attention seek.... take it for longer walks, get a foot ball and play with it in the garden, get it more toys.....
> 
> ...


 @RascaL18 mate cannot rep u enough for this post, I've got my little princess back home with my mum and I miss her like crazy everyday, op u gotta go get ur dog back, it will need you now more than ever it is your family sorry to go on I know how hard it must of been for you sad times


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> im mortifeid FOR the OP. never ever did i expect to be sat in on my own on a friday night crying because UKM haha.....


Haha me neither! Was in a sh*t mood but got over it. Now I'm back in it!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

he could go pick his dog up tomorrow and it would be so happy to see him, just shouting its name will be like its won the lottery!!

id sooner open my door and have my dog waggin its tail bring me all its toys than my bird stood behind it telling me how much of a dick i am!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Sorry to hear this. I really like staffies and there are two in the gym where I train, everyone loves them and plays with them and they have wonderful naughty little characters, but very loving too....she will be okay, she'll be fed and watered and someone will play with her. She will miss you cos she's been with you for 6 years, no point in thinking she won't...but she will be alright...honestly, I work sometimes in the local rspca, just helping out for free, and although they can't give personal servies to all the dogs there are plenty of peeps who go in and play with them etc, which is what I do cos I can't have a dog..they will take care of her.....take care dude...


send them my way, I love giving a dog a personal servicing. :lol:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

OP has the dog ever shown aggression to anyone in your house? Has there ever been a problem with your dog and your older son?

If the answer to both of them questions is no then I think you probably over reacted. Scratching a few doors and eating a box of chocolates is [email protected] all reason to leave in a rescue home, and IME most dogs if you leave anything edible within their reach they will eat it, so it eating the chocolates and getting the [email protected] was really your fault TBH.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

RockyD said:


> OP has the dog ever shown aggression to anyone in your house? Has there ever been a problem with your dog and your older son?
> 
> If the answer to both of them questions is no then I think you probably over reacted. Scratching a few doors and eating a box of chocolates is [email protected] all reason to leave in a rescue home, and IME most dogs if you leave anything edible within their reach they will eat it, so it eating the chocolates and getting the [email protected] was really your fault TBH.


and thinking about this when its worded so close together....

do you not think the dog may have been scratching the door so bad to go out and shiit in the garden........


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

to lazy to read the thread again me, seen a few comments stating ditch the missus rather then the dog

end of the day like you say your in a family enviroment now and the dogs not taking to it so well, which is understandable, but you do have to put your family first, personally think you made the right decision, im in a similar situation, i have a springer and ive just not got the time to walk him etc (hes a good dog, but can see hes frustrated from not getting out enough) and a new born at home

id let him go tomorrow if i knew for sure he'd go to a better home


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think what Ur dog did was that bad!! Lol. My dogs are a total pain in the **** but I love em and they adore my kids and protect us all at home.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I feel your pain mate, but at least she'll be well looked after( they're great at the rspca) and has a chance of another home elsewhere.

I lost my boy (german shepherd collie cross) day after boxing day and he has broken my heart... he was only 5

He went quiet and lethargic in the morning and in the afternoon his tummy bloated up, So I nipped him down the vets thinking he had dodgy guts.

The receptionist saw he was struggling when I carried him in so she sent us into the emergency area. I was still hoping it was nothing but he was obviously getting worse. Vet came in and was very concerned so they rushed him through for an ultrasound and, unbelievably, they found a tumour on the blood vessels around his heart.

The Vet said she could operate but that I was probably only delayng the inevitable.

I quickly decided I couldn't do that to him and said it was best to put him to sleep, but bless him he beat us to it, his eyes went glassy and he died in my arms on the table..... 30 mins after walking in the vets he was gone.

I took him home as I couldn't bear the thought of them throwing him away with the clinical waste and as I pulled onto the drive the kids came rushing out to see if max had medicine for his tummy and had to tell them what happend, I've never cried so much in my life. It has absolutely devastated me and I don't mind admitting it. Me and my son buried him in the garden and said our goodbyes as best we could.

Sorry for hijacking your thread with my misery but I guess I'm just trying to say she'll get another chance somewhere else and be a great dog for the right person.,you'll know it was for the best eventually coz it's not fair on the dog if your mrs is p1ssed of with it all the time.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Isnt there a home for annoying women? Or do they all have to end up under the patio?


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

spudsy said:


> I feel your pain mate, but at least she'll be well looked after( they're great at the rspca) and has a chance of another home elsewhere.
> 
> I lost my boy (german shepherd collie cross) day after boxing day and he has broken my heart... he was only 5
> 
> ...


Your a pr**k, youve made me feel all sad on a friday night :lol: reminds me of my 3 year old dog..  personally id go get the dog back, make a kennel and let the wife live in it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@RascaL18 that was the best post you've ever made mate ! Can tell your a proper dog lover like myself (maybe too much for our own good lol)

My dog is like my son and looking at him now snoring on the sofa but imagining him looking round some kennel wondering where the fcuk he is makes me want to wake him up for a hug :crying:

Like others have said your dog is just bored and jealous at the moment and couldnt hold his sh1t because he had the sh1ts ! I've come home after being at the gym and my boy has destroyed a few of my books, a dvd box set that wasnt even mine, he's had 2 loafs of bread and once ate about 4 easter eggs including the foil wrappers.

But we got him a kong and that was the end of that and now he just has a jumbone that he finishes then looks out the window waiting for me to come back. Your dog just needs some sorting out ! The dog has prob always pi$$ed your mrs off and this was her chance to get shot of him !

Go get your dog back !


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> @RascaL18 that was the best post you've ever made mate ! Can tell your a proper dog lover like myself (maybe too much for our own good lol)
> 
> My dog is like my son and looking at him now snoring on the sofa but imagining him looking round some kennel wondering where the fcuk he is makes me want to wake him up for a hug :crying:
> 
> ...


that last bit.... i was thinking pretty much this. OP you sure the jealous one isnt the missus over the dog rather than the dog over the baby???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

spudsy said:


> I feel your pain mate, but at least she'll be well looked after( they're great at the rspca) and has a chance of another home elsewhere.
> 
> I lost my boy (german shepherd collie cross) day after boxing day and he has broken my heart... he was only 5
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell mate thats terrible, very emotional reading that ! I'll be a fcuking mess when my boy goes. You thought of getting another dog ? My dad always said he wouldnt but he lasted about a week without a dog when his 1st dog died. Why do we put ourselfs through it lol


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I really dont want to sound nasty but a dog is for life and they do become attached to their owners especially after 6 years. I just cant believe your other half would say get rid. Thats just very cold and heartless. Get your dog back.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't believe you did that. Poor little fcker..... She's done nothing wrong. She'll be terrified and confused. Sad thing is were you to go back for her now, instead of being disappointed by your betrayal, she'd think all her Christmases have come at once.

My American Bulldog is like my child. He's eaten things he shouldn't, well, dogs do that. he's had the sh*ts in the house, been sick in the house.... If it happens its because he is ill and he gets a cuddle and some tummy medicine!!!! You clean the mess and accept it as part of life. What will you do when your child gets the sh1ts or is sick??

As for your partner.... Seriously? If any bf of mine told me to get rid of my dog, his feet wouldn't touch the ground!

I've had to rehome a dog in the past, but I advertised and picked a fantastic family and kept in touch.

Shame on you.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate thats terrible, very emotional reading that ! I'll be a fcuking mess when my boy goes. You thought of getting another dog ? My dad always said he wouldnt but he lasted about a week without a dog when his 1st dog died. Why do we put ourselfs through it lol


 It rips your heart out mate it really does,

yeah i've looked at a few pups ( been a german shepherd lover since my folks got 2 when I was about 7,) but I'm too raw at the moment,

My mother made the mistake of replacing too quickly and it wasn't really fair on the dog she got... I think you almost expect them to replace the one you've lost and when they don't ( coz theyve all got theyre own persnalities) you can end up dissapointed.

I've found the breeder I'd like to buy from (they've imported a beautiful czech/east german breeding line of long haired shepherds) but I'm gonna leave it till after my holiday in may so I can devote the time it will need... would love to do some agility or obedience work in the future so the 1st few months will be important.

Cherish your dog bro, even if he lived to 15, its not that long in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Also worth mentioning is that chocolate is poisonous to dogs, so no wonder she was sick lol


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Just my tuppence worth mate.

Looks to me like your missus has an issue with the breed of your dog tbh.. staffies get really bad press, but like you said yourself, it's down to the owner the majority of time. That said, they have a dog-fighting ancestry and if you're at all unomfortable having it around your baby, there's no contest mate - safety first.

I reckon your missus will have her own concerns and will have others, possibly parents or friends, who have made an issue about having a staffie in the house with a new born and that's why she's used this as an excuse to get rid! Clearly doesn't understand your affection and love for the dog - you said yourself you've been through so much with it! I've never had a dog myself, but my mum and her side of the family are huge dog lovers and i still catch my mum crying looking at a pic of her Great Dane that died over 20 years ago!

I'd say get the dog back, talk it over with your wife and see if you can come to a happy medium. If it's not had any problems with your older son I reckon it'll get used to the kid and end up loving it to bits! Your dog will miss you and it will feel like it's been abandoned. Get it back and look for a new home - somewhere you know it'll enjoy life. I understand why you did what you did but you might have jumped the gun a little.

Not too late to fix a mistake and make things right for your dog mate! Compromise but stick up for your pet. However, my sister suffered a dog bite when she was 2 and got lucky with what is now a small facial scar so don't take any risks, but think things through a little more.

Good luck lad


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> I have had to take my dog to a rspca rescue centre today ive had her 6 yrs i love her to bits and we have been through a lot together but my missus just does not want her in the house anymore we have a 1 year old son and my dog STELLA was getting gel around him and seemed to be doing things out of spite like scratching doors and things and on new years day when we were having our tea she went in my older sons room and ate a full tin of celebrations in the wrappers and the next day she was sick and sh*t (runny) all over the house well this was the final straw she went fcukin mad and said she has to go. will she miss me and think why has he abandoned me or am i putting human emotions on my dog. does anyone know how well they are looked after in these rspca places the lady seamed nice enough but she said i won't lie to you staffies are hard to rehome they have a bad reputation. fcuk knows why they are the nicest most placid dogs you could come across untill you get some d*ck head chav that trains it to be nasty and agressive the dog just wants to please its owner so if it thinks you want it to be aggressive then thats what it will be


sounds like the dog was attention seeking, it happens mate but they get over it, i personally think you've acted hastily and the dog would've become a sort of best friend to your kid. you've got rid of a part of the family, do whats right and talk your missus round.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RascaL18 said:


> he could go pick his dog up tomorrow and it would be so happy to see him, just shouting its name will be like its won the lottery!!
> 
> id sooner open my door and have my dog waggin its tail bring me all its toys than my bird stood behind it telling me how much of a dick i am!!!


I've been at work all night, last night about 9pm me and Paula had a video call on our phones, when we were talking Rio my Staffie jumped up on her lap because he heard my voice, I started doing his whistle then he looked into the phone tilting his head. Her dog then jumped on the settee because she thought they were going for a walk. Seeing him do that makes me well up.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

bulldogge said:


> Also worth mentioning is that chocolate is poisonous to dogs, so no wonder she was sick lol


Correct it's a wonder the dog id still alive.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

welshflame said:


> I really dont want to sound nasty but a dog is for life and they do become attached to their owners especially after 6 years. I just cant believe your other half would say get rid. Thats just very cold and heartless. Get your dog back.


Then when you've got your dog back fcuk the missus off.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go & get the dog back, & maybe have a nice kennel for her outside if she continues to be a problem.

But mate, I'm almost welling up for her. She misses you.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> I have had to take my dog to a rspca rescue centre today ive had her 6 yrs i love her to bits and we have been through a lot together but my missus just does not want her in the house anymore we have a 1 year old son and my dog STELLA was getting gel around him and seemed to be doing things out of spite like scratching doors and things and on new years day when we were having our tea she went in my older sons room and ate a full tin of celebrations in the wrappers and the next day she was sick and sh*t (runny) all over the house well this was the final straw she went fcukin mad and said she has to go. will she miss me and think why has he abandoned me or am i putting human emotions on my dog. does anyone know how well they are looked after in these rspca places the lady seamed nice enough but she said i won't lie to you staffies are hard to rehome they have a bad reputation. fcuk knows why they are the nicest most placid dogs you could come across untill you get some d*ck head chav that trains it to be nasty and agressive the dog just wants to please its owner so if it thinks you want it to be aggressive then thats what it will be


Mate fcuk the missus off and fetch the dog back. She'll be pining like fcuk leaving her in a kennel all night.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Come on dude...whats happened.? you got the dog back yet..?...give it another go mate...!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

banjodeano said:


> Come on dude...whats happened.? you got the dog back yet..?...give it another go mate...!!


Then kick his missus square in the gristle gripper.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't believe some of the replies in this thread.

A Staffordshire bull terrier (a very strong and powerful dog) is getting weird around a one year old child, his own child for fvck's sake, of course the dog should go! If there was even the minutest possibility that the dog could attack the child then it should be gone.

Anyone who puts a dog over their own flesh and blood needs their head sorting out.

I'm sure all the "my dog is like my child" posters don't have kids of their own.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Can't believe some of the replies in this thread.
> 
> A Staffordshire bull terrier (a very strong and powerful dog) is getting weird around a one year old child, his own child for fvck's sake, of course the dog should go! If there was even the minutest possibility that the dog could attack the child then it should be gone.
> 
> Anyone who puts a dog over their own flesh and blood needs their head sorting out.


Have you ever owned a Staffie?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Have you ever owned a Staffie?


No, and it's not even about that.

Any dog, even a bloody Yorkshire terrier is capable of killing or maiming a young baby so it should be gone. The more powerful the dog the bigger the risk, it stands to reason.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

totally agree with smitch, was going to post something similar last night but decided against it, some right bellends posting to be fair,

and yes i owned a staffie for 12 years, wtf does that even have to do with it, circumstances are different, op's staffie wasnt brought up around kids, now theres a kid on the scene its acting out of charector and jealous, no brainer really


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Smitch said:


> No, and it's not even about that.
> 
> Any dog, even a bloody Yorkshire terrier is capable of killing or maiming a young baby so it should be gone. The more powerful the dog the bigger the risk, it stands to reason.


Bless you I really feel for you the family has had Staffies all their lives living along umpteen kids!

Expensive route if your other half was prepared to take it is training!

The dog can be taught with his ways ect..

They do get jealous especially when they have had your undivided attention for 6 Year or more !

But I believe and feel that just getting rid of the first sign of trouble is a bit over the top, forgive me for stepping out of line but could this be just a excuse to get rid of the dog now you have a baby??

As I stated the family has had puppies of puppies of puppies all their lives as well as god knows how many kids and each dog took differently to each child but there are ways and means or working with the dog so it doesn't feel it's been replaced.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

I was hoping by the time I got on this thread this morning the OP would have gone and got his dog back. He's probably there confused as f*ck! He's a dog, leave chocolates out he will eat them! And as for sh*tting in the house then he needs to be let out more simple.

Just go and get him before some one else does!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

spudsy said:


> It rips your heart out mate it really does,
> 
> yeah i've looked at a few pups ( been a german shepherd lover since my folks got 2 when I was about 7,) but I'm too raw at the moment,
> 
> ...


My dad needed another dog but didnt want a similar type to compare it to so we went from having a little westie to a rottie lol, but now the rottie is 10 and having a few problems (just had a lump took out of paw) and its starting all over again !

I do mate i always feel bad for telling my boy off lol, and his breed dont live for ages anyway apparently because of there size there only between 8-10yrs old !


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

As long as the dog ends up rehomed I think the OP has done the right thing and purely because the dog will know that his Mrs is permanently p1ssed of with her and, I suspect, is probably reacting to that.

Its very easy to ruin a good dog by negative reinforcement/scalding techniques,This would undoubtedly lead to further behavioural problems down the line and then the dog becomes unplacable where rehoming is concerned.

All pet owners have tough choices to make at times, as long as the choice is made in the dogs best interest then, I feel, that is responsible pet ownership.

She will be far better off being in a home where everybody feels the same for her and she kows she is wanted.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

OP you should put your foot down and get the dog back. The dog hasn't done anything wrong, awful of your girlfriend to want to get rid, lacking in backbone of you to comply. Sorry for not pulling any punches.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't believe people are actually saying get rid of the wife. It's a fvcking dog.

What happens when the dog flips and ends up attacking the kid? Will you be saying get rid of the kid too?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

bigjimderry said:


> you understand that if no one take that dog within a week, them cvnts will kill it?


Do you honestly think i wouild have left her their if i thought for one second they would kill her they are going to try to rehome her. Im going to ring them today and get some more info about what happens if the can't find somewhere for her i was to chocked up to speak yesterday so the missus took her through i just kissed her goodbye and and sat in car couldn't bear it


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Can't believe people are actually saying get rid of the wife. It's a fvcking dog.
> 
> What happens when the dog flips and ends up attacking the kid? Will you be saying get rid of the kid too?


When has he said the dogs exerted viscous behaviour? The dogs attention seeking, it's **** on his carped and eaten a tin of chocolates.

In ANY case NO dog should be left with a child unattended..... That's bad parenting, not a naughty dog.

My mum used to give my jack Russell little fluffy toys and he used to grab then shake them wildly and threw the and grab it again an keep doing it. One day the dog saw out guinea pig.... What did it do????? Dogs fault? NO. As far as the dog knew it was playing with its new toy.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> How long have you been with your missus dude? Less than 6 years?


about 15 on off


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> When has he said the dogs exerted viscous behaviour? The dogs attention seeking, it's **** on his carped and eaten a tin of chocolates.
> 
> In ANY case NO dog should be left with a child unattended..... That's bad parenting, not a naughty dog.
> 
> My mum used to give my jack Russell little fluffy toys and he used to grab then shake them wildly and threw the and grab it again an keep doing it. One day the dog saw out guinea pig.... What did it do????? Dogs fault? NO. As far as the dog knew it was playing with its new toy.


Nobody can ever tell if a dog is gonna flip. It's showing jealous behaviour now, what's next? You say leaving a kid alone with a dog is bad parenting not a bad dog, yeah I agree, but when the dog rips the kid's throat out then it turns in to a bad dog. For me, it would have been the easiest decision in the world. Yeah I would have been gutted, but I wouldn't have been questioning my own decision.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

The more I read the more I think your mrs is the jealous one and has jumped on the chance to get rid. Leaving a dog in a room alone with chocolates and then getting mad with it for eating them and getting the squirts?? Give both your heads a shake.

On reflection, perhaps the dog is better off taking a chance on being rehomed with people who don't blame it for their own f'ups and won't treat her like a disposable commodity.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Can't believe some of the replies in this thread.
> 
> A Staffordshire bull terrier (a very strong and powerful dog) is getting weird around a one year old child, his own child for fvck's sake, of course the dog should go! If there was even the minutest possibility that the dog could attack the child then it should be gone.
> 
> ...


Exactly what my next post was, the people saying get the dog back clearly don't have kids.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> about 15 on off


Bottom line is if it was making your missus of 15 years unhappy and even possibly posing the tiniest threat to the well being of your child then it had to go.

You did the right thing mate.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

has the dog show any signs of aggression towards the little one?

I've hot 2 kids and a staffy, dog used to be kept in a cage in the kitchen when the kids were younger when we couldn't keep an eye on them, as the kids grew older it got easier and I dismantled the cage and put it in the loft, the dog seemed so upset and really missed having his own space so had to get it back out for him, don't ever shut the door on it anymore he is free to go in and out as he pleases, still spends half the day in there.

a couple of months back the dog nicked a whole pack of chrispy creme doughnuts off the kitchen table while we were out, chewed the **** out of the door frame and door in the kitchen trying to get in the garden to **** and ****, puked all over the gaff, cost me £200 in damage.

I was ****ed off and the dog spent a couple of nights in the garage but the thought of rehoming him didn't cross my mind and never has.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

were has op mentioned dog was aggressive towards kids, it ate some chocolates and shat all over the house.

no mention of growling, snapping, or biting.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

spudsy said:


> I feel your pain mate, but at least she'll be well looked after( they're great at the rspca) and has a chance of another home elsewhere.
> 
> I lost my boy (german shepherd collie cross) day after boxing day and he has broken my heart... he was only 5
> 
> ...


thanks mate


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

rovermb6 said:


> were has op mentioned dog was aggressive towards kids, it ate some chocolates and shat all over the house.
> 
> no mention of growling, snapping, or biting.


the dog was getting jealous around the 1 year old baby, says so in the op, what more do you want, take a chance and wait see if it snaps at said child?


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

op you failed as a dog owner I advise you to never get another dog again


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

So now you try to insult the op lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rovermb6 said:


> op you failed as a dog owner I advise you to never get another dog again


Do yourself a favour and never have any kids.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Do yourself a favour and never have any kids.


What is it with idiots on this thread who have only recently joined the site...

You know how the dog is mate, if you have a 1 year old (if I remember your original post tight..) how has the dig been ? You make the decision not becausethe misses Said, otherwise you may end up regretting the decision.

I have a new rottie I rehomed recently who is 2, I've started to think ahead for when we do ghave kids too... Not an easy decision. I'll keep mine and ensure he's well trained etc.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rovermb6 said:


> op you failed as a dog owner I advise you to never get another dog again


I really do not think the OP has 'failed' in anyway, he perhaps made an unwise choice but we don't know the full circumstances.

Are you going to be Sats entertainment as a 'troll' for example? :lol:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

that sucks man  i loved my dog n want another 1 (died of old age)

if i was in the situation id of tried to keep it outside or something


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Do yourself a favour and never have any kids.


got 2 kids and a staffy mate, was once in the same situation as the op with a 3 year old dog and a newborn.

op never mentioned the dog showing any aggression towards kids just nicking chocolate and shatting in the house.

I feel the op was a bit quick to give the dog to rspca.

change of house rules first could have helped.

personally I don't let my dog go upstairs let alone in the kids bedroom, don't allow the dog to sit on the sofa and kept him caged when not supervised when the kids were younger.

I advised op to not get another dog as I have seen before people get rid of a staffy in a similar situation only 2 years later to get a spaniel which I beleive is unfair on the dog that was rehomed.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Exactly what my next post was, the people saying get the dog back clearly don't have kids.


Ermmm yes we do and we have grandkids.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nidge said:


> Ermmm yes we do and we have grandkids.


Yea well we're "old" Nidge & don't know anything!!! :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you think your kids are in danger then it's not much you can do

But scratching at the door, eating chocolates (some dogs will eat anything that's there, not necessarily its fault) and sh1tting as a result of eating those chocolates... Seems a small thing to just get rid


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not read through the posts but I don't care - no pet ever is worth a child's life.

To many stories of loveable dogs mauling children. It's life, an animal is still an animal even though it understands , sit, fetch etc etc

Good luck in what ever decision you make.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

got five staffordshire bull terriers here at the moment, and six kids...

If i was the breeder of this dog and the owners ditched it in a rescue without contacting me first i would be fuming... its one of the biggest issues decent breeders face is finding 100% genuine homes for the whole life of the dog, although a lot just sell to any old douchbag as long as they have the cash, hence why SBT make up the biggest % of dogs in rescue.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rovermb6 said:


> op you failed as a dog owner I advise you to never get another dog again


hahaha you stupid ****


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jealousy and agression are two entirely separate things.... go ask any animal behaviourist. A jealous dog will sulk, pine, chew things etc for attention... what they do NOT do is attack or be aggressive.

The OP has not said she showed any signs of aggression.

I was secretary of Scottish Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue for many years and know the breed very well.... all the behaviour described is attention seeking or boredom.

There are only two breeds that the kennel club state in their breed description are good with children, are staffies & labs. They're not called "The Nanny Dog" for nothing....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jealousy and agression are two entirely separate things.... go ask any animal behaviourist. A jealous dog will sulk, pine, chew things etc for attention... what they do NOT do is attack or be aggressive.
> 
> The OP has not said she showed any signs of aggression.
> 
> ...


Boom on the money.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Heres my boy with his American Bulldog bitch.


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Not read through the posts but I don't care - no pet ever is worth a child's life.


thankyou so much for pointing this out, im now gonna rehome my two jack russells, my hamster and my sea lion.

what horrors i might have had to have dealt with if your ground breaking information wasn't readily available, again thanks so so much. mwah xx


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ive thought about all this even more as i keep seeing it pop up on the top 10, i still stand by my previous opinion. All of the disrespectful comments about your mrs are a bit out of line really, but the truth is mate if shell make you give up somthing you truely love and brings joy to your heart then your relationship isnt gonna last. Dont take offence to this but that seems pretty heartless taking your ol best buddy that loves you to bits and is loyal as fcuk to you into a caged home knowing its really hurting you seems pretty heartless to me mate, please do the right thing and you know what that is, atleast try talk us round, keep us updated man i really hope you bring her home.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Have only read the first page, what a horrible situ to be in! If it were just you and your Mrs, then i would say tell the Mrs to ferk orf, the dog is family, but when there is a baby in the mix...(this breaks my heart to say this as i have always had pets and was brought up with dogs as my mother bred and showed afghan hounds) well, if you can't guarentee, and i mean absolutely, without any question of a doubt that you can teach you wee doggy to accept the bairn(bare in mind that for dogs its pecking order pack mentality as nature) then you should re-home, to a home without children.

If it were me, i would try a trainer, whilst keeping dog and kid separated and slowly introducing kid as to trainers advice, obviously never leaving dog alone with bairn.

we had a staffy when Lauren was wee, the minute she got on her feet....the poor dog was climbed over, poked, prodded etc, he never batted an eyelid. He was SO over protective of her that when the health visitor comae in we had to put him in a different room as he wasn't happy at someone he didn't know being near her! If the postman came to the door when she was in the house he used to go crazy, but when she was out with the grandparents he didn't care....

Either way, the bairn IS in the house, and its not a risk worth taking, you either get him/her proper training, or you re-home him/her...whatever you do, don't go to rspca. I can't remember the charity that doesn't put a healthy dog down, but they have ad's on the telly saying that that is exactly their 'way'

Am genuinely sorry for your situ mate, nothing should EVER make you put your kid in danger....and tbh it sounds like its the 'mess' thats made your mrs put down the ultimatum, which is even weirder imo. A new addition to the household will take a bit of getting used to for any animal, only you can decide if its a danger or just a re-adjustment of pecking order. the ultimatum isn't a great place to be Sympathies.

Now am off to read the rest of thread....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I don't think the dog was jealous mate, they attention seek when a young un is about. When my grandkids used to come he used to be a right [email protected], not in a nasty way but take shoes in his box and nibble them. When I took him to the vets for a check up I told her about it, she said he's attention seeking something Staffies are reknown for.


Nibbling shoes(my shoes nibbled would be death penalty even if it were my kids who nibbled them:lol is a bit different to showing jealousy towards a baby. Now i love dogs, was brought up with dogs, had pets all my life, but i wouldn't be having one that was jealous and showing it around my baby. I WOULD try to resolve the issue with training techniques etc, but if that didn't work, i would get rid of the pet before i would get rid of the bairn!



2H3ENCH4U said:


> I think the dog deserves another chance, its part of the family and you have to stick by whatever happens.
> 
> If you lost your job or the missus became a heroin addict your dog wouldn't walk away, says it all.
> 
> Sorry for what you had to do ...


And the bairn? That the dog has shown jealousy toward? Its not like a jealous older sibling...no matter how small the dog, to a bay it could be devastating, see above post, i WOULD try all other options, but wouldn't take a chance with a bairn..and i was brought up with dogs that hunt bears!



chilisi said:


> But his baby would have no face left if he has enough one day, gets too jealous and clamps down on his face. Who cares about his misses. He's protecting his child.


Totally agree.



RascaL18 said:


> ive just had to shut my cutains haha every where i look ive got photos of my dogs, even had a tatto 'sooner or later in life, the things you love you lose' tatto'd in my inner bicep!!
> 
> end of the day no matter what any one says they are family.
> 
> what happens when your kid gets older and you have another baby and the older kid starts to draw on the walls, ****s the bed and crave your attention NSPCC???


The older kid doesn't bite the face off the baby through jealousy?

Some dogs can't handle a 'new baby' situ, in those cases they should be re-homed with a childless home, still all the attention but not poking the dog with s sh1t stick several times per day till it causes irrepareable damage. as said, i LOVE dogs, was brought up in a home where my mam bred and showed afgan hounds. I don't think the rspca is the answer for reasons already given, but rehoming may be the best for all concerned, including the dog!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't believe you did that. Poor little fcker..... She's done nothing wrong. She'll be terrified and confused. Sad thing is were you to go back for her now, instead of being disappointed by your betrayal, she'd think all her Christmases have come at once.
> 
> My American Bulldog is like my child. He's eaten things he shouldn't, well, dogs do that. he's had the sh*ts in the house, been sick in the house.... If it happens its because he is ill and he gets a cuddle and some tummy medicine!!!! You clean the mess and accept it as part of life. What will you do when your child gets the sh1ts or is sick??
> 
> ...


My issue isn't with any of that you mentioned, but the fact he himself sated that there was jealousy shown towards the bairn

So if you had a bairn...and blue showed he was jealous and *could* be a danger...you wouldn't see issue with that Zar?

I agree if it were just him and his Mrs, but the baby is not able to defend itself...and accidents happen...don't you think in this kind of situ, as sad as it is, that the best thing is either for the dog to be trained that it is below the bairn in pecking order or to be re-homed to a childless home for EVERYONE's sake, including the dog? If the dog so much as nips the bairn it will be put down, showing of jealousy....well, wouldn't trust dog around bairn. Weeman was great with Lauren, and she used him as a climbing frame, spent alot of time being looked after by grandparents due to us being in hospital etc, if he had shown one iota of jealousy toward her, we, without any question, would have had him out of the house....and i wouldn't have felt the slightest bit guilty as its not a chance i would take. Its KINDER to the dog to not put them through that long term if they would have a happier life with a childless home and all the attention they could want. Maybe i have misunderstood your post, i have barely slept or ate in 3 days and might be arguing with myself about something you ain't saying lol...

I agree about re-homing rather than rspca though, would rather find a home myself than trust them.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

pets are great but sure do bring a lot of extra worry and stress. what a horrible situation. Hope it all works out.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

When all said and done the dog is still re-homeable (is that a word?) at the moment because it's behaviour hasn't developed any further.

As soon as she nips somebody, or even shows true aggression, she becomes unsafe to rehome and will be euthanised,

Also the poor animal would be confused that OP obviously loves her and his mrs. is always ****ed off with her....

I know I'm just repeating myself but lets think about what's best for her long term rather than how the OP feels at the minute.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Me and my dog were a package deal and id never have got rid of her for anything but youve been put in a **** position and there is no right or wrong decision. A dog will miss their owners but like humans with time and a good home they will recover. I really feel for you mate id have been heart broken and whilst i wouldnt have necessarily taken the same course of action you just have to accept whats done is done. You wont be the first to have to rehome a dog via the RSPCA and you wont be the last. Atleast you didnt just cut the dog loose on a road side, you did the best you could given a bad situation.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not much to add.

agressive dogs and kids cant be mixed but the ops dog was not agressive in any way.

i was raised with family dogs with my sister - you can have kids and dogs, its not unusual or rocket science.

If every fuker who dropped a sprog topped their dog there'd be fuk all dogs left.

Letting your dog eat sh1t is the OP's problem, put the chocolate in a fuking cupboard, clean the sh1t up and tell your wife to wynd her fuking moaning neck in. Grow some bollox.

you gave your fuking dog away for fuk all and are on here looking for sympathetic words?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The dog will probably be put down. There are so many staffies in rescue its unreal. Rspca don't have a non destruct policy.

Seriously, the dog was just needing some attention and reassurance - having a baby in her life would have unsettled her. That behaviour is nothing that couldn't have been trained out of - and honestly, my dog would eat chocolate if it was left in its reach!

Just replying to first post so not sure if thread has escalated since, but this has made me sad. Volunteer in a rescue kennel, see what I've seen.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Milky said:


> Bottom line is YOU CAN NOT risk having a jealous dog near a child simple.
> 
> God forbid anyhting happened and every fu*ker would be saying " you saw the signs you should have got rid "
> 
> Fu*k me no pet is worth a childs safety.


Totally agree.. However dogs can be trained not to behave in this way and no dog should ever be left alone with a child anyway.

Sounds to me like the dog was missing the affection and a bit bored.... I hope nobody gets shot of me when Im feeling that way.

Especially when some chew toys, a walk and a bit of a fuss would resolve the issue.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyboro said:


> Totally agree.. However dogs can be trained not to behave in this way and no dog should ever be left alone with a child anyway.
> 
> Sounds to me like the dog was missing the affection and a bit bored.... I hope nobody gets shot of me when Im feeling that way.
> 
> Especially when some chew toys, a walk and a bit of a fuss would resolve the issue.


Mate we have a Border terrier we love but if he even looked at any child the wrong way he would be gone, no hesitation.

Call me what you want, l dont give a fu*k TBH, l dont want to ever have to be responsible for anything going wrong. How many times have you been to someones house who have had to lock there dogs in the kitchen etc because there going mental ? i dont want a pet that is unpredictable / uncontrolable.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> The dog will probably be put down. There are so many staffies in rescue its unreal. Rspca don't have a non destruct policy.
> 
> Seriously, the dog was just needing some attention and reassurance - having a baby in her life would have unsettled her. That behaviour is nothing that couldn't have been trained out of - and honestly, my dog would eat chocolate if it was left in its reach!
> 
> Just replying to first post so not sure if thread has escalated since, but this has made me sad. Volunteer in a rescue kennel, see what I've seen.


Correct the RSPCA put them to sleep after 6 weeks if they aren't rehomed.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ser said:


> The older kid doesn't bite the face off the baby through jealousy?
> 
> Some dogs can't handle a 'new baby' situ, in those cases they should be re-homed with a childless home, still all the attention but not poking the dog with s sh1t stick several times per day till it causes irrepareable damage. as said, i LOVE dogs, was brought up in a home where my mam bred and showed afgan hounds. I don't think the rspca is the answer for reasons already given, but rehoming may be the best for all concerned, including the dog!


 Pffffttttttt speak for yourself!!! My sister had this big yellow shovel with a blue handle and a red shovel head and she used to crack me with it when my mum wasn't looking


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> Pffffttttttt speak for yourself!!! My sister had this big yellow shovel with a blue handle and a red shovel head and she used to crack me with it when my mum wasn't looking


I'd like to buy her a drink :thumbup1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> I'd like to buy her a drink :thumbup1:


Haha most people would, but I put too many shovels on the head to blame for the way I am!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Correct the RSPCA put them to sleep after 6 weeks if they aren't rehomed.


For fcuk sake guys i feel bad enough after reading this i rang them up and made them swear they wont put her down. her exact words were ''NO NO NO NEVER DO WE PUT A HEALTHY DOG TO SLEEP we are a sanctuary and we dont do that here. I said so what will you do if you cant rehome her she said in the unlikely event that we can't we would keep her forever. I have read the mojority of posts but stopped because it was making me feel worse and at the end of the day im in a bad situation as its my birds house im at work for 10-11 hours a day and she puts up with it. I know its quite trivial what dogs do things but my missus dosen't see them as petty. if it was my house and i didnt work so long hours i would have told her to fcuk off but its not the case guys its a crying shame she had to go and i long for the day i get the call to say that she's been rehomed but i think in the long run she'll be better off she is such a loveable dog and she will make a family or single man or women really happy one day and have a good life. that's the only comfort i can take from this heart ache thanks for opinions


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> For fcuk sake guys i feel bad enough after reading this i rang them up and made them swear they wont put her down. her exact words were ''NO NO NO NEVER DO WE PUT A HEALTHY DOG TO SLEEP we are a sanctuary and we dont do that here. I said so what will you do if you cant rehome her she said in the unlikely event that we can't we would keep her forever. I have read the mojority of posts but stopped because it was making me feel worse and at the end of the day im in a bad situation as its my birds house im at work for 10-11 hours a day and she puts up with it. I know its quite trivial what dogs do things but my missus dosen't see them as petty. if it was my house and i didnt work so long hours i would have told her to fcuk off but its not the case guys its a crying shame she had to go and i long for the day i get the call to say that she's been rehomed but i think in the long run she'll be better off she is such a loveable dog and she will make a family or single man or women really happy one day and have a good life. that's the only comfort i can take from this heart ache thanks for opinions


You've done the best and only thing you could do mate.

Most of the people telling you to tell your missus where to go probably wouldn't actually have the balls to do that themselves or are single.

Fvck what anyone else says, you've done what's right for YOU and YOUR child and kept YOUR missus happy!

And had you not done it and god forbid the dog did attack your child you'd never forgive yourself.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smitch said:


> You've done the best and only thing you could do mate.
> 
> Most of the people telling you to tell your missus where to go probably wouldn't actually have the balls to do that themselves or are single.
> 
> ...


The dog wasn't showing any signs of aggression, only boredom.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> The dog wasn't showing any signs of aggression, only boredom.


It's a dog, an animal, a pet.

I certainly wouldn't put any animal before my missus and kid, whatever it was doing to upset them.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> For fcuk sake guys i feel bad enough after reading this i rang them up and made them swear they wont put her down. her exact words were ''NO NO NO NEVER DO WE PUT A HEALTHY DOG TO SLEEP we are a sanctuary and we dont do that here. I said so what will you do if you cant rehome her she said in the unlikely event that we can't we would keep her forever. I have read the mojority of posts but stopped because it was making me feel worse and at the end of the day im in a bad situation as its my birds house im at work for 10-11 hours a day and she puts up with it. I know its quite trivial what dogs do things but my missus dosen't see them as petty. if it was my house and i didnt work so long hours i would have told her to fcuk off but its not the case guys its a crying shame she had to go and i long for the day i get the call to say that she's been rehomed but i think in the long run she'll be better off she is such a loveable dog and she will make a family or single man or women really happy one day and have a good life. that's the only comfort i can take from this heart ache thanks for opinions


so did the dog act in any kind of aggressive way towards anyone, or was it just that your mrs had had enough or the dog chewing the house up and puking and sh1tting everywhere?

at the end of the day mate you had to make the decision, if your mrs was giving you that much grief then i can see your point.. i wouldn't throw a relationship away with the mother of my child over a dog either. although as i said earlier in the thread, i would have found a home for the dog myself rather than it be a burden on any rescue center.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bulldogge said:


> so did the dog act in any kind of aggressive way towards anyone, or was it just that your mrs had had enough or the dog chewing the house up and puking and sh1tting everywhere?
> 
> at the end of the day mate you had to make the decision, if your mrs was giving you that much grief then i can see your point.. i wouldn't throw a relationship away with the mother of my child over a dog either. although as i said earlier in the thread, i would have found a home for the dog myself rather than it be a burden on any rescue center.


Here is a thing tho mate even if it is " only " sh*ting everyhwere and playing up, you dont want a youngster playing not knowing if the dog has crapped under the table and you havent realised.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

TBH I would of bought a kennel and kept her in the garden. Can't sh*t in the house and your not worried about the kid then...

But personally thats what I would of done.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Here is a thing tho mate even if it is " only " sh*ting everyhwere and playing up, you dont want a youngster playing not knowing if the dog has crapped under the table and you havent realised.


i think you are getting the wrong end of what i was saying mate, the word 'only' was used because a dog ****ting on the carpet and being aggressive to a youngster are two completely different situations.. one requires the dog being put to sleep, the other needs a bit of discipline and some more training ime...

Anyway, the only reason the dog sh1t and puked in the house is cos it ate a whole tin of chocolate thats poisonous to dogs.. so no wonder it was sick :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bulldogge said:


> i think you are getting the wrong end of what i was saying mate, the word 'only' was used because a dog ****ting on the carpet and being aggressive to a youngster are two completely different situations.. one requires the dog being put to sleep, the other needs a bit of discipline and some more training ime...
> 
> Anyway, the only reason the dog sh1t and puked in the house is cos it ate a whole tin of chocolate thats poisonous to dogs.. so no wonder it was sick :lol:


No mate not picking you up on it l swear, the point l am trying to make is with an infant around this is a big deal IMO.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

As the saying goes...' A dog is for life, not just till it becomes an inconvenience'. Or something like that.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dog nutters are seriously weird


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> No mate not picking you up on it l swear, the point l am trying to make is with an infant around this is a big deal IMO.


I agree mate 100% with that, but in this instance i don't think this was repeat behavior and a one off as it had eaten something that made it ill. you cant have a kid crawling round the floor with dog mess everywhere, but at the same time its down to the owner to train and discipline the dog and also to keep things that will make them ill away from them.

i respect everyones views on this thread, and am no way trying to dig anyone out just sharing my views :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bulldogge said:


> I agree mate 100% with that, but in this instance i don't think this was repeat behavior and a one off as it had eaten something that made it ill. you cant have a kid crawling round the floor with dog mess everywhere, but at the same time its down to the owner to train and discipline the dog and also to keep things that will make them ill away from them.
> 
> i respect everyones views on this thread, and am no way trying to dig anyone out just sharing my views :beer:


I would have got him a cage TBH but hopefully he will be re homed and it will all end happily.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> I would have got him a cage TBH but hopefully he will be re homed and it will all end happily.


Same here mate.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Milky said:


> Mate we have a Border terrier we love but if he even looked at any child the wrong way he would be gone, no hesitation.
> 
> Call me what you want, l dont give a fu*k TBH, l dont want to ever have to be responsible for anything going wrong. How many times have you been to someones house who have had to lock there dogs in the kitchen etc because there going mental ? i dont want a pet that is unpredictable / uncontrolable.


theres a lot of difference between a bit of jealousy and being a risk though mate... wanting attention isn't the same as wanting to cause hurt... its just about affirming placement in the pack.

i suspect there's more to this than just this incident though (i.e. the OP's mrs just doesnt like the dog).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

andyboro said:


> theres a lot of difference between a bit of jealousy and being a risk though mate... wanting attention isn't the same as wanting to cause hurt... its just about affirming placement in the pack.
> 
> i suspect there's more to this than just this incident though (i.e. the OP's mrs just doesnt like the dog).


Possibly mate but regardless IMO family and kids come before a pet. FTR l think if a animal has started performing in an unusual manner its enought to cause me some concern.

Like l say l would have probably got a cage for it till l was 100 % sure it was ok but l respect and understand the OP's decision.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i own staffies and they can become a bit jealous.

if you have been spending less time with the dog than you used to it will try to get your attention.

eating the choccies in the kids room is a way of saying im here too what about me.

scratching the doors is a way of wanting to be with you. the dog is trying to find you. i have had a couple of staffies who have done this. its not a behavioral problem. its just after a fuss.

just make sure you make a fuss of the dog before you go out, when you come in and before bed.

dont forget dogs are like kids. they want to be loved and play.

a dog cage would of helped.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> For fcuk sake guys i feel bad enough after reading this i rang them up and made them swear they wont put her down. her exact words were ''NO NO NO NEVER DO WE PUT A HEALTHY DOG TO SLEEP we are a sanctuary and we dont do that here. I said so what will you do if you cant rehome her she said in the unlikely event that we can't we would keep her forever. I have read the mojority of posts but stopped because it was making me feel worse and at the end of the day im in a bad situation as its my birds house im at work for 10-11 hours a day and she puts up with it. I know its quite trivial what dogs do things but my missus dosen't see them as petty. if it was my house and i didnt work so long hours i would have told her to fcuk off but its not the case guys its a crying shame she had to go and i long for the day i get the call to say that she's been rehomed but i think in the long run she'll be better off she is such a loveable dog and she will make a family or single man or women really happy one day and have a good life. that's the only comfort i can take from this heart ache thanks for opinions


I suggest you read point 3.8.1 of this document first, before you go believing what you've been told there. They DO put animals to sleep if they cannot be homed.....

*note particularly the points on *no appropriate homes available*, and *overproduction* (which is the cause of quite literally several hundreds of staffordshire bull terriers being put to sleep every single week currently).

http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232729988566&mode=prd


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> For fcuk sake guys i feel bad enough after reading this i rang them up and made them swear they wont put her down. her exact words were ''NO NO NO NEVER DO WE PUT A HEALTHY DOG TO SLEEP we are a sanctuary and we dont do that here. I said so what will you do if you cant rehome her she said in the unlikely event that we can't we would keep her forever. I have read the mojority of posts but stopped because it was making me feel worse and at the end of the day im in a bad situation as its my birds house im at work for 10-11 hours a day and she puts up with it. I know its quite trivial what dogs do things but my missus dosen't see them as petty. if it was my house and i didnt work so long hours i would have told her to fcuk off but its not the case guys its a crying shame she had to go and i long for the day i get the call to say that she's been rehomed but i think in the long run she'll be better off she is such a loveable dog and she will make a family or single man or women really happy one day and have a good life. that's the only comfort i can take from this heart ache thanks for opinions


The RSPCA are bunch of corrupt lying cnuts, they'll put her to sleep within 6 weeks if she's not found a home. They come over all animal caring but in essence they don't give two fcuks about the dog.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

OP. If the RSPCA didn't put dogs down eventually, they would currently be homing literally millions of unwanted/abandoned/stray pets. They obviously aren't, so they do of course put animals down if they are not re-homed.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

It's only the dogs trust that have a policy of not putting healthy dogs down.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I suggest you read point 3.8.1 of this document first, before you go believing what you've been told there. They DO put animals to sleep if they cannot be homed.....
> 
> *note particularly the points on *no appropriate homes available*, and *overproduction* (which is the cause of quite literally several hundreds of staffordshire bull terriers being put to sleep every single week currently).
> 
> http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232729988566&mode=prd


Why would she lye to me i reckon in inner city's ,MANCHESTER,LONDON ,BIRMINGHAM where they really are over whelmed with dogs but i live in quite a small town compared to a big city. i think they would have just put it to me that if you dont want the dog anymore you do understand that we will put her down if we can't find someone to take her. And just to answer peeps askin about if she has ever shown sighns of aggression NO she never has at all. I suppose it sort of does boil down to my missus just not wanting her anymore im sure some family men understand my pridicament MILKY being one


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I dont think its fair she asked you to get rid of the dog really.

Yes she was attention seeking, but its a dog at the end of the day, like others have said, just wants a bit of fuss.

It did no physical harm, or showed no physical violence towards any of you, if it had, i would 100% agree, not safe around your child, get rid.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Totally understand your decision mate.

If you do work long shifts and the dog is at home with your Mrs could you maybe work it so the dog stays out the back unless your at home?

You did say there was no signs of aggression so maybe that would satisfy your Mrs?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

No way would i put my dog in a rescue centre. What someone said on the first page is TRUE. They DO kill dogs after a certain amount of time due to MONEY. At the end of the day its all well and good being a charity but people dont run anything unless it can make a profit. So people do need to wise up there.

I had an English Bull Terrier that i rescued because it was in a bad way. I became homeless and i made a point of finding it a home myself. I was lucky enough to be able to get him back.

Put it this way. Huge Centre. 100+ dogs. Little cages (already isnt too fair is it), barely any walks/exercise due to the sheer amount of dogs they have to tend to. Elderly ones or anything about 1-2 doesnt get much of a second look in as people want puppies (and dont know the responsibility they carry).

I would have tried to 're-train' your dog and speaking to professionals that can help i.e dog trainers etc. before just putting her into care. I might sound like a right cvnt but with this i do know what im talking about.

Its difference between becoming jealous and being aggressive. I know jealousy can turn into aggression but with the right training things can be avoided. And at the end of the day what do you expect, she was practically your kid anyway. Like sibling jealousy. (Y)


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> Why would she lye to me i reckon in inner city's ,MANCHESTER,LONDON ,BIRMINGHAM where they really are over whelmed with dogs but i live in quite a small town compared to a big city. i think they would have just put it to me that if you dont want the dog anymore you do understand that we will put her down if we can't find someone to take her. And just to answer peeps askin about if she has ever shown sighns of aggression NO she never has at all.* I suppose it sort of does boil down to my missus just not wanting her anymore* im sure some family men understand my pridicament MILKY being one


Nail, hammer, head.

At the end of the day not really a lot you can do if it's her house and she is the one looking after the dog most of the time.

I think what most people were saying was that those saying you did the right thing because the dog posed a threat to your baby was BS, as from what you have said the dog was no physical threat to anyone. If he/she was jealous of the baby you would have known about it before the baby was a year old, things like growling at it's cot or when someone picked the baby up would be the dog showing jealousy towards it, not scratching a couple of doors or eating a box of chocolates you left in it's reach.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

anaboliclove said:


> Why would she lye to me i reckon in inner city's ,MANCHESTER,LONDON ,BIRMINGHAM where they really are over whelmed with dogs but i live in quite a small town compared to a big city. i think they would have just put it to me that if you dont want the dog anymore you do understand that we will put her down if we can't find someone to take her. And just *to answer peeps askin about if she has ever shown sighns of aggression NO she never has at all.* *I suppose it sort of does boil down to my missus just not wanting her anymore* im sure some family men understand my pridicament MILKY being one


Why would they lie? Err... have you SEEN all the bad press they've had recently????

Being in a small town is irrelevant... yes, less dogs... also less potential new homes.

Exactly what myself and several others have been saying... and the ones who said they understand mainly all said so because they misread what you were saying and thought the dog was aggressive or that you believed she was.

I suggest you watch this 30 min BBC documentary regarding the fate of staffordshire bull terriers that end up in rescue....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tcfmp


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You got some mates that'd take the dog, then at least you'll know she's ok.


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Get the dog back mate.

Staffys are hard to rehome, and i thought dogs that aren't rehomed after a certain amount of time are put down?

I may be wrong.

Anyway.. hope you get it sorted.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

At first i thought getting rid of the dog was probably the best option but after watching Marley & Me last night i just don't know anymore


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Heart breaking mate really feel for you. Think I would end up resenting my mrs if she tried to make me get rid of my dog!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll keep you all updated as to how she's doing when i phone once a week.POINT BLANK my missus doesn't want the dog our relationship is under a lot of pressure with a very demanding 1 yr old my dog was causing more aguments i had to choose our relationship sorry if people think im a cvnt (and i do feel like one)


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

anaboliclove said:


> I'll keep you all updated as to how she's doing when i phone once a week.POINT BLANK my missus doesn't want the dog our relationship is under a lot of pressure with a very demanding 1 yr old my dog was causing more aguments i had to choose our relationship sorry if people think im a cvnt (and i do feel like one)


Hopefully she gets rehomed as they do get put to sleep after a while if not rehomed.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> I'll keep you all updated as to how she's doing when i phone once a week.POINT BLANK my missus doesn't want the dog our relationship is under a lot of pressure with a very demanding 1 yr old my dog was causing more aguments i had to choose our relationship sorry if people think im a cvnt (and i do feel like one)


It was youor decision to make (or agree to) - no-one on here is in your situation so we can't know how you and your partner feel. Just keep an eye on the home that they don't put the dog down - you can be happy for her once you know she is in a good home with someone to care for the dog.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

I have two dogs and no way could I get rid of them but for safety measures if the dog showed signs of violence, possibly endangering your child it is a hard choice. What no-one has mentioned is you have made a rod for your own back cause now your misses will think she can say jump and you will say how high.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

How do you feel it is going to affect you. I would be extremely upset and angry that I was forced into it which would lead to major relationship break down as I would constantly be bringing it up in arguments.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I could never give up my dog, no matter what the circumstances. Shes as much a part of the family as anyone else.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish people would understand the long term commitment of dog ownership. From the outset its is important to realise that your own situation WILL change numerous times during the dogs life time. It will not always be convenient, and it will def not always be easy. But when you take on a cute little puppy, YOU ARE MAKING A COMMITMENT TO IT FOR THE REST OF IT'S LIFE. Not just until it becomes a bit of an inconvenience. I'm sorry to be blunt OP, and I am trying to empathise with your situation, but you really should be trying to find a better resolution to this problem than just fobbing it off on the rescue centre (who will indeed in all likelyhood be putting her to sleep in a few weeks (though they'll probably tell you she was re-homed))


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> I wish people would understand the long term commitment of dog ownership. From the outset its is important to realise that your own situation WILL change numerous times during the dogs life time. It will not always be convenient, and it will def not always be easy. But when you take on a cute little puppy, YOU ARE MAKING A COMMITMENT TO IT FOR THE REST OF IT'S LIFE. Not just until it becomes a bit of an inconvenience. I'm sorry to be blunt OP, and I am trying to empathise with your situation, but you really should be trying to find a better resolution to this problem than just fobbing it off on the rescue centre (who will indeed in all likelyhood be putting her to sleep in a few weeks (though they'll probably tell you she was re-homed))


funny that, the stuff you are saying is normally applied to marriage/having children. its generally frowned upon to rehome them over a dog


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> I have had to take my dog to a rspca rescue centre today ive had her 6 yrs i love her to bits and we have been through a lot together but my missus just does not want her in the house anymore we have a 1 year old son and my dog STELLA was getting gel around him and seemed to be doing things out of spite like scratching doors and things and on new years day when we were having our tea she went in my older sons room and ate a full tin of celebrations in the wrappers and the next day she was sick and sh*t (runny) all over the house well this was the final straw she went fcukin mad and said she has to go. will she miss me and think why has he abandoned me or am i putting human emotions on my dog. does anyone know how well they are looked after in these rspca places the lady seamed nice enough but she said i won't lie to you staffies are hard to rehome they have a bad reputation. fcuk knows why they are the nicest most placid dogs you could come across untill you get some d*ck head chav that trains it to be nasty and agressive the dog just wants to please its owner so if it thinks you want it to be aggressive then thats what it will be


Put the misses in for part ex


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Haven't read the whole thread but thefact is you have identified the dog as being jealous of your child...

People have mentioned that it would be growling at the kid if it was going to hurt it that is BS it only takes a second to go for the babies throat.... not worth the risk for a pet.

I wouldn't feel bad mate, it is sad but you have done the right thing

All these lads going on about you should rehome the wife etc.... obviously don't understand that some women are strong characters in themselves and aren't the type to agree with everything the man says.....my mrs is like that, we discuss everything and both have very strong opinions, not every relationship the man can just steamroller the female's feelings like I suspect some of you lads on here do, that's her child she's worried about!

at the end of the day it's not worth the risk for a dog.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread but thefact is you have identified the dog as being jealous of your child...
> 
> People have mentioned that it would be growling at the kid if it was going to hurt it that is BS it only takes a second to go for the babies throat.... not worth the risk for a pet.
> 
> ...


clearly you dont know what it means to own a dog mate. its for life and something you should put before your children and wife/partner


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Sarcastic t**t 

Ash I think it's pretty much been established that the dog hasn't show any aggression or jealousy to the child, it's just been attention seeking. It's more a case of the OP's Mrs not liking the dog and wanting rid.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> Sarcastic t**t


I take great offence at that


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Total Rebuild said:


> Sarcastic t**t
> 
> Ash I think it's pretty much been established that the dog hasn't show any aggression or jealousy to the child.


The OP says he thinks the dog was jealous, he said that in his first post!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes sorry, jealous but no sign of aggression just a bit of attention seeking.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> The OP says he thinks the dog was jealous, he said that in his first post!


and has since stated that it was because his mrs wanted the dog gone, the dog was no danger to his kid or anyone else... if you would have read the whole thread you would have seen this a couple pages back.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i didn't want to read a whole thread about the dog... sad as it is that's not the point.

how many dog owners think theirs is the passive type until it rips a kids have open? all of them!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

what' s a ' have'?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> what' s a ' have'?


a blinkered attitude by the look of it


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> i didn't want to read a whole thread about the dog... sad as it is that's not the point.
> 
> how many dog owners think theirs is the passive type until it rips a kids have open? all of them!


People on the whole are far more unpredictable than dogs.

Every 10 days in England & Wales a child is killed by it's parents. There are 10.5 million dogs in the UK and on average less than one child is killed by a dog per year.

I think its quite safe to say that statistically children are at far more risk from their parents than they are from dogs!

http://www.nspcc.org.uk/inform/research/statistics/child_homicide_statistics_wda48747.html


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Total Rebuild said:


> what' s a ' have'?


a face on autocorrect


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

RockyD said:


> People on the whole are far more unpredictable than dogs.
> 
> Every 10 days in England & Wales a child is killed by it's parents. There are 10.5 million dogs in the UK and on average less than one child is killed by a dog per year.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing that or that dogs are dangerous or not, which 99.99999% probably aren't.

The point I'm getting at (poorly) is that a dog's an animal.... a pet, it should not under any circumstances come beforew the potential safety of a child.... even if you only get a hint of aggression. Not worth it.

@Ashcrapper I don't know if you meant my attitude is blinkered.... maybe it is, I can't really deny it I just know I'd put my kid before a pet and that's also what the OP has done (yes his Mrs didn't want the dog which is another branch of the argument)...

I'm not gonna win this argument and I'm making my point poorly so maybe I'm best leaving it, sorry lads and dog owners of the world!

btw for the record I don't own a dog but would love one when I am at home more often to take better care of it, but as I work away it would not be fair. I'm not anti-dog lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> I'm not arguing that or that dogs are dangerous or not, which 99.99999% probably aren't.
> 
> The point I'm getting at (poorly) is that a dog's an animal.... a pet, it should not under any circumstances come beforew the potential safety of a child.... even if you only get a hint of aggression. Not worth it.
> 
> ...


You're barking up the wrong tree mate, read it back. I've been agreeing with pretty much everything you have said


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Why don't you phone a place like bleakholt sanctuary - not far from you.......... http://www.bleakholt.org

Tell them you want the dog homed and you will make a weekly donation to cover the expenses until the dog is successfully re-homed. May mean forking out a few bob short term but at least your dog will eventually be rehomed to a loving family


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

madocks said:


> Why don't you phone a place like bleakholt sanctuary - not far from you.......... http://www.bleakholt.org
> 
> Tell them you want the dog homed and you will make a weekly donation to cover the expenses until the dog is successfully re-homed. May mean forking out a few bob short term but at least your dog will eventually be rehomed to a loving family


this looks brill im really thinking of getting her out and taking her their


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> this looks brill im really thinking of getting her out and taking her their


Bleakholt isnt far from you at all mate and its a great place for re homing dogs etc :thumbup1:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> I'm not arguing that or that dogs are dangerous or not, which 99.99999% probably aren't.
> 
> The point I'm getting at (poorly) is that a dog's an animal.... a pet, it should not under any circumstances come beforew the potential safety of a child.... even if you only get a hint of aggression. Not worth it.
> 
> l


In your post you said "*how many dog owners think theirs is the passive type until it rips a kids have open?"*

To me that looks like you're saying dogs are unpredictable and you never really know if they are dangerous till they attack someone.

I was just pointing that the statistics show this is far more the case with humans and humans are far more likely(per capita) to seriously hurt a child than a dog.

No one on the thread has suggested that dogs should be put above a child's safety, just don't make out your dog is a threat to your child when really it;s just a case that your missus is fed up looking after it.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

First part of your post 'I have had to take my dog'

No mate you did not have to. You listened to your wife, you did what she told you to do. You didn't have to, you still had a choice. Sorry but I can't offer any apologies for something you chose to do.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> First part of your post 'I have had to take my dog'
> 
> No mate you did not have to. You listened to your wife, you did what she told you to do. You didn't have to, you still had a choice. Sorry but I can't offer any apologies for something you chose to do.


No your right i could have took my dog with me to live on the streets and told my missus toodle pip


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

We had to get rid of our dog after 7 yrs because our eldest son developed asthma and we had another kid on the way, just not worth the risk.

It wasn't even my dog it was the mrs, but still feel guilty about it to this day.

But the RSPCA will keep you updated I believe.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I had asthma growing up, and a dog. The specialists advice to my parents was, don't get rid of the dog, just don't get another one when he passes away. As it turned out over time i grew tolerant to the dog and it never bothered me again. Nor have subsequent dogs. Same with cats, we got one and it turned out i was alergic, but again over time i grew to be fine with it. However as he's long gone and I'm no longer around a cat every day, I've gone back to being alergic. Amazing how the body can adapt.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

did you take her to that new place the guy linked u too?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> did you take her to that new place the guy linked u too?


Cmon op, you posted saying its the hardest thing to do, now what are ya doing about it ?


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> No your right i could have took my dog with me to live on the streets and told my missus toodle pip


you mentioned you and the misses been together 15 years, you got 2 kids together, you work 8 hours a day presumably to pay the bills for house, kids, food therefore you are the man of the house.

should have stood your ground mate, got a cage for the dog, took dog for 40min walk before work, dog could stay in cage most of day maybe let out in garden once or twice by misses(not too much for her) then took dog another 40min walk after work.

a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I phoned and asked them how i would go about getting her out and taking her to that place and the women said it will cost £75 to reclaim her thats because of vacines micro chipping and worming and she reckons that place is not to disimilar to where she is now they have plenty of people and kids from the area who come to walk them and she is now up for rehoming after her 10 induction period to check what sort of person she will suit and she ticks all the boxs for family's or people without kids and it did look like a nice place so just gonna give them chance


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

rovermb6 said:


> you mentioned you and the misses been together 15 years, you got 2 kids together, you work 8 hours a day presumably to pay the bills for house, kids, food therefore you are the man of the house.
> 
> should have stood your ground mate, got a cage for the dog, took dog for 40min walk before work, dog could stay in cage most of day maybe let out in garden once or twice by misses(not too much for her) then took dog another 40min walk after work.
> 
> a tired dog is a good dog.


I'd much rather see him give the dog to somewhere it can get rehomed than see it spend most of its days in a cage


----------

